# Laptop to Mixing Desk



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Any help appreciate on this, for years I've listened to my music from my laptop wired from the headphone jack to a Mackie mixing desk, my last two laptops haven't liked this setup so I've always used an old laptop for music, but its now gone to the sky so I need to connect my current laptop to a mixing desk, am I correct in thinking I need a DAC be it wired via USB and a Jack connection in the mixing desk or bluetooth???


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

what laptop is it?
what connections does it have? / what can the Mackie receive?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

HP windows laptop with USB, head phone 3.5mm jack output & an HDMI connection. The analogue Mackie has a 6mm jack input.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

BUMP


----------

